# End of life warning



## NewGuy (Jul 27, 2016)

Today I ran freebsd-update to get the latest set up security fixes. The update tool downloaded the new patches and then displayed a warning which read:

"FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE is nearing its End-of-Life date. It is strongly recommended that you upgrade to a newer release within the next 2 months."

This surprised me as 10.3 is still fairly young, have released earlier this year. And, so far as I know, there is no newer stable/production release. (There is no 10.4 and 11.0 isn't out yet.) I checked the support schedule and 10.3 is listed as supported through until April 2018, over a year away. http://www.freebsd.org/security/security.html#sup

Is this just an error on the part of the freebsd-update tool?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 27, 2016)

What does `freebsd-version -uk` output?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 27, 2016)

I thought someone was dying.


----------



## NewGuy (Jul 27, 2016)

SirDice said:


> What does `freebsd-version -uk` output?



It reads:

10.3-RELEASE-p5
10.3-RELEASE-p5


----------



## scottro (Jul 27, 2016)

10.3 is going on for at least another 2 years, minus a few months.  10.2 is ending at the end of this year, I think.   https://www.freebsd.org/security/  in the supported section.


----------



## NewGuy (Jul 27, 2016)

That was my point, the documentation says 10.3 has a long life ahead so freebsd-update should not be warning people to upgrade to newer releases. Especially since there are no newer releases.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 27, 2016)

I just updated a couple 10.3 machines and none of them showed that warning. And there's something not right about the versions you showed us. The last update should include p6 (released 2 days ago) and the last two updates didn't update the kernel, so your versions should look like this:

```
root@c2:~# freebsd-version -uk
10.3-RELEASE-p4
10.3-RELEASE-p6
```


----------



## kpa (Jul 27, 2016)

The only way I can think of how you get those versions with freebsd-update(8) is that you have compiled the kernel yourself at some point, at the time of 10.3-RELEASE-p5 in this case.


----------



## cpm@ (Jul 27, 2016)

NewGuy said:


> It reads:
> 
> 10.3-RELEASE-p5
> 10.3-RELEASE-p5



You can run `freebsd-update fetch install` to correct the freebsd-version(1) output.


----------



## wisdown (Jul 27, 2016)

Just for confirm about the "unknow" version, I have updated all my servers in end week and here is the freebsd-version output:


```
# freebsd-version -uk
10.3-RELEASE-p4
10.3-RELEASE-p5
```

By the way, I did not received the warn about End of Life.

PS.: Using default Kernel.


----------

